# Grooming a Lionhead!



## J.Bosley (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello!
I have had Chive for almost 4 months now, she is roughly 6 months old. I have noticed that lately she seems to be getting small matts near her bum where her "skirt" is. She HATES being brushed, and picked up, which is where my issue is lying.

I obviously need to be brushing her, but it is near impossible... any suggestions? If she were bonded to another bunny, would that bunny help with the grooming? :confused2:

The brush I have is a Kong Zoom Groom


----------



## ZoeStevens (Jun 26, 2013)

I haven't noticed mats decreasing in my angora since I got him a girlfriend so I don't know that it would help. My lionhead won't really let me groom her either but if I start petting her on the head and then use a comb to "pet" her head and move down her back I can get a bit of grooming in. I don't really like those rubber things - they kind of gross me out (not sure why). I use a people comb and the rabbits don't seem to mind it for short periods.


----------



## J.Bosley (Jun 26, 2013)

ZoeStevens said:


> I haven't noticed mats decreasing in my angora since I got him a girlfriend so I don't know that it would help. My lionhead won't really let me groom her either but if I start petting her on the head and then use a comb to "pet" her head and move down her back I can get a bit of grooming in. I don't really like those rubber things - they kind of gross me out (not sure why). I use a people comb and the rabbits don't seem to mind it for short periods.



Thanks for the advice! It can even be a hassle to pet Chive... she has come a long way since I first found her, but isn't keen on human interaction. Unless it is on her terms of course! Haha.

Looks like short and frequent grooming sessions it is!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 26, 2013)

You are going to need at least a fine tooth comb, a slicker bush will be good as well. The Zoom Groom simply cannot get out matting or tangles. 

Use the slicker brush to gently brush out small tangles. The comb can help you find them and prevent them from forming. If the tangles or mats are bad, you may need to carefully cut them out. I find that most of the time, a comb will be all you need around the mane and skirt.


----------



## ZoeStevens (Jun 26, 2013)

Penny is like that too. The people who surrendered her to the rescue I got her from did not mistreat her, but they didn't give her any attention. She wasn't afraid of me and would often hop around my feet without fear, but she would dart away if I extended my hand toward her. It took a couple months but eventually I was able to pet her if she was standing beside Abe so I'd be petting both their heads at the same time (he is very outgoing - never a problem to pet him!) and a few weeks after that I could pet her even if she was on her own (you could see her thought process: "ah! scary! oh, no, this is okay"). I still can't really pick her up and don't try unless she's refusing to go back to her hutch and I really need to leave the house.

Chive will get there, I am sure! Cute name!

If you are considering a buddy for her, I found that Abe got even MORE outgoing once he was bonded to Penny. I think that for some rabbits, a friend can really change their personality for the better, and Abe's health improved almost overnight - about 80% of his pasteurella symptoms disappeared. Of course, if you're not ready, or she's showing aggression toward other rabbits, there is no need to force or rush the issue.

And indeed, they do groom each other all the time, but of course Penny doesn't really groom Abe's armpits of behind his knees (or ankle I guess - under his butt on his legs) which is where he gets the worst mats.


----------



## ZoeStevens (Jun 26, 2013)

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Black_Comb.jpg

That's my favourite type of comb to use. It's also long, which is handy and makes it easier to use and manipulate. I have also used a metal flea comb (like this: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=17233) but I found it pulled too much on their fur. I use the wide end most of the time and it prevents mats if I use it often. I use the narrow-toothed end to pull out any small mats starting to form.


----------



## Zekapa (Jun 26, 2013)

I have angora and I know what you're talking about  After I got him from a breeder I noticed matts all over and since he was too scared to be sitting in a lap and enjoying pampering session, I just gave him a haircut and got rid of the matts. Another pro is the heat. In this hot weather I think it's more comfortable for him too when he's not in his usual Tina Turner mode 

I also use the wide tooth comb and it's enough for now. You could try tricking her into grooming while cuddling but you can't do much that way especially since the matts are near the bum, they're especially sensitive and protective of that part  I think you'll have to just take her and be quick about it, she can sulk later as much as she want.


----------



## ZoeStevens (Jun 26, 2013)

Zekapa said:


> I have angora and I know what you're talking about  After I got him from a breeder I noticed matts all over and since he was too scared to be sitting in a lap and enjoying pampering session, I just gave him a haircut and got rid of the matts. Another pro is the heat. In this hot weather I think it's more comfortable for him too when he's not in his usual Tina Turner mode
> 
> I also use the wide tooth comb and it's enough for now. You could try tricking her into grooming while cuddling but you can't do much that way especially since the matts are near the bum, they're especially sensitive and protective of that part  I think you'll have to just take her and be quick about it, she can sulk later as much as she want.



Noooooo it's criminal to let all that angora fur go to waste! :craziness

Oh lawd, Abe doesn't like being groomed, either. He gets more and more tolerant each molt and I get my husband to ply him with treats when he gets very agitated. When he's out of his hutch, he's smart enough to go to the basement if he's too hot - or he lies over the air vent. During the day when I'm not home I am sure to leave the AC on for him and plenty of fresh water in a bowl (not a bottle - I do not like those for rabbits).

If she doesn't like loud noises you could use a shop vac to blow out her fur. Abe wouldn't tolerate being near it and I can't imagine any rabbit not being terrified of that noise but apparently many are fine with it.


----------



## Zekapa (Jun 26, 2013)

mnah...we didn't really take him because he was an angora (it's actually a mix of angora and teddy) so I don't really care about his hair, I don't even know what I could possibly do with it I mean, of course I'm aware of what other people do with it and why they keep them but honestly, I don't think I'm into it at all.
As for the heats, our AC is almost constantly on but when it's 37 outside,somehow it's always hot, especially if you're a long furred bunny. And his hair grows in seven days anyway so...
The bottle works for him, we cover it in a cloth and put it in the cage. He rolls it around, sleeps on it/next to it...so I think it's an OK solution.
He's still getting used to us so I assume that in a couple of months time he'll be fine with grooming and we'll be able to enjoy his furry fluffiness but for now we're keeping it short


----------



## ZoeStevens (Jun 26, 2013)

Zekapa said:


> mnah...we didn't really take him because he was an angora (it's actually a mix of angora and teddy) so I don't really care about his hair, I don't even know what I could possibly do with it I mean, of course I'm aware of what other people do with it and why they keep them but honestly, I don't think I'm into it at all.



Haha no worries, I was just giving you a hard time! By bowl vs bottle I meant where he drinks out of - a bowl and not one of those drippy bottles. My guys just drink so much more from a bowl than a bottle.


----------



## Zaiya (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm having this same problem. Moss (see profile pic) has wool, and he has some small mats on his bottom. I use small scissors to carefully cut out some of them, but some are too close to the skin. I have four different combs/brushes that I use to groom my rabbits (only two work well with moss's coat).


----------



## J.Bosley (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks guys! 

So far she hasn't had any BIG matts, they have been pretty easy to pull apart and remove. Looks like small, frequent grooming sessions are in order! I am hoping to eventually, maybe haha, get another bunny and try to bond them. Hoping that will help Chive! And if not, oh well haha. She is still a lovely girl!


----------

